# Work boots



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

This depresses me, I've been a strong follower of Terra boots, they were made in Canada, from Canadian materials, What more could I want?

Well, my old man goes out for a new pair of workboots today, turns out, Terra is making their boots from China ONLY, no more Canadian, or even North American manufacturers at all!

Is there any Canadian/American companies still making boots?
I refuse to follow a company who prefers communism.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

kevmanTA said:


> This depresses me, I've been a strong follower of Terra boots, they were made in Canada, from Canadian materials, What more could I want?
> 
> Well, my old man goes out for a new pair of workboots today, turns out, Terra is making their boots from China ONLY, no more Canadian, or even North American manufacturers at all!
> 
> ...




S. T. C. Boots Are still made in Canada.

At least they were a couple of weeks ago!

My last 3 pair have been S.T.C.

I like them!


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I got so fed up looking for American made boots that I bought Carhartt made in China two months ago. They are EH rated waterproof and comfortable. Wasn't really any break in required. So far they are holding up well.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

kevmanTA said:


> This depresses me, I've been a strong follower of Terra boots, they were made in Canada, from Canadian materials, What more could I want?
> 
> Well, my old man goes out for a new pair of workboots today, turns out, Terra is making their boots from China ONLY, no more Canadian, or even North American manufacturers at all!
> 
> ...


Some model of wolverine boots are still made in Michigan I believe, I for one welcome our new chinese overlords.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> Some model of wolverine boots are still made in Michigan I believe, I for one welcome our new chinese overlords.


Here's what grinds my gears..
It's one thing to move an operation, like workboots for example, to China.

But! For the same boots that were once made in Canada, priced around $180 which I once I had no problem paying for, that are now made in China, they're still asking $180.

I'm all for capitalism, but this is nuts.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you just haven't looked hard enough

http://www.alaskaguide.com/akstore/akfoot.htm

http://www.furcanada.com/traditional-inuit-hunters-outfit-mens-kamiks-boots.html

http://www.kamik.com/search/mens/mens-fallwinter-2011/


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

kevmanTA said:


> Here's what grinds my gears..
> It's one thing to move an operation, like workboots for example, to China.
> 
> But! For the same boots that were once made in Canada, priced around $180 which I once I had no problem paying for, that are now made in China, they're still asking $180.
> ...


I am sure there stock dividend payment went up! 

I wish everything was made in the US and Canada but it's corporate greed, the ugly side to capitalism


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

these are made in germany

http://www.cabelas.com/mens-insulated-hunting-boots-cabelas-alaska-hunter-8482-boots-meindl-1.shtml

these are made in the us

http://workingperson.com/thorogood-boots-men-s-steel-toe-eh-work-boots-804-4823-72380.html

http://www.theunionbootpro.com/products/dsp_productlinks.cfm?advsearch=&saletype=USA&salename=elct

http://www.americanmadeworkboots.com/

http://www.westcoastshoe.com/wesco/home.asp

http://www.americanmadeworkboots.com/chippewahome.html


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

REDWING Shoes/Boots they make it all. Pricey but worth it. They make electrical rated boots if you go to that extent.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I also support redwing boots too

if you are a union member, you get a discount too


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm thinking of gettin me some seal skin kamiks, but I don't see any that are EH rated.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Royer is still made in Canada AFAIK. I've used Terra's for years but want a metal-free (I assumed it was warmer in winter) and I bought a pair in January. In some of the worst conditions an electrician can work in (on a construction slab with rebar, concrete, nails, slab oil and a ton of walking) they've held up pretty good so far. I can get another few months out of them I'm sure.

http://www.lproyer.com/en/home/


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I just bought a pair of 8" leather boots over the summer from Work Authority. They are John Palmer "Moose Head Brand". Actually they were on sale and I got them for $99, made in Canada! Seem to be very solid. I would strongly advise SERIOUS insoles though.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> I also support redwing boots too
> 
> if you are a union member, you get a discount too


I support the Detroit Red Wings but the one pair of red wing boots I bought I didn't like to much.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> I support the Detroit Red Wings but the one pair of red wing boots I bought I didn't like to much.


Red wings Made in the USA most of the time at least..:thumbup:

http://www.redwingshoes.com/


----------



## Genesis98 (Jan 11, 2011)

As far as I know they have't closed the terra nova shoes factory in Harbour Grace Newfoundland, where it all began.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Red wings Made in the USA most of the time at least..:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.redwingshoes.com/


Go to the work boot page, click on a work boot for details.


Many Made in China

Some Made in USA with imported materials

Few made in USA


----------



## MNDan (Mar 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Go to the work boot page, click on a work boot for details.
> 
> 
> Many Made in China
> ...


I'm looking for new work boots, so I figured I'd check here for recommendations. That was my experience the last time I went in to but Red Wings. Went to the store and they had one pair that were made in the US. By the way Red Wing is a town in MN, not too far from where I am. So, I buy the one model that they have made here from US materials, and they're the worst boots I've ever owned. I bought them in May, they took literaly 2 months to break in, I have replaced the insoles twice, and the toes are almost gone already. My next boots will likely be from China. And we wonder why this country is falling apart. My first year apprentice boots that got a ton of miles lasted me over a year, and they were 1/4 the price.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

I like Ariat and Justin. I have no idea where they're made.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

thoenew said:


> I like Ariat and Justin. I have no idea where they're made.


My Ariats were made in China. After they wore out I replaced them with Justins. Some Justins are still made in the USA, some are made in China.

Years ago I had some Red Wing Pecos. Replaced the heels 3 times and the soles 2 times brfore the leather uppers gave out. The clerk at the Red Wing store could not believe it! I would oil the leather about every 3 months. It got to the point where I did not like the seperate heel/sole combination because of the heels always coming off.


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I was working with a traveler a few weeks back and he had a pair of Whites boots. He said he got them when he was working in Montana. Seems like he said he gave about 400 bucks for theses things like 5 years ago and they still looked pretty good. He also told me they were rebuildable. I guess just send them back to the company and for about 200 buck they can rebuild them. According to the web site they are all hand made in Washington state.

http://www.whitesboots.com/index.php


----------



## mufnman (Jan 25, 2012)

MNDan said:


> I'm looking for new work boots, so I figured I'd check here for recommendations. That was my experience the last time I went in to but Red Wings. Went to the store and they had one pair that were made in the US. By the way Red Wing is a town in MN, not too far from where I am. So, I buy the one model that they have made here from US materials, and they're the worst boots I've ever owned. I bought them in May, they took literaly 2 months to break in, I have replaced the insoles twice, and the toes are almost gone already. My next boots will likely be from China. And we wonder why this country is falling apart. My first year apprentice boots that got a ton of miles lasted me over a year, and they were 1/4 the price.


Don't give up pal. I have been using red wings my whole life and I love em. You just got unlucky.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't think I will buy another pair of redwings. My first pair of us made redwings laster a year before the sole tore in half, and the leather around the steel toe lasted maybe 6 months. I went out and bought another pair, and a year later the sole is starting to tear and the leather over the steel toe is junk. I tried those glue on toe protectors and they lasted maybe 3 weeks. For $240 I would like a bit longer lasting boot. I think my next pair are going to be ariat flex pro 6" with a composite toe.

My Danner hiking boots on the other hand have held up like a champ, and if they were hard toe and EH I wouldn't bother shopping for another pair of boots. I have had them for over a year, and have beaten the absolute snot out of the boots, and they still look and feel great.


----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

Chippewa boots still has a line of USA made boots. I have also heard good things about whites boots, I just got their catalog in the mail and a few years of wear for the money seems like a good investment to me!


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

Check out the Carolina line of boots, I believe there still made in the great U S of A.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

TIP: If you're wearing out the toes on your boots a lot, mask off the toe area on your next new pair of boots and give them a couple coats of black automobile rubber undercoating. About 5 bucks in a spray can at the auto parts store.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

If you are in Canada I recommend Terra, they are some of the last boots made here depending on the style, I've been wearing the 1994B style for years, only boot that fits me right.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

The Carhartt boots I bought a few months ago are holding up great so far. The last few brands I tried were already starting to fall apart by now. The Carhartt's are made in China so I am surprised they aren't falling apart by now also.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> TIP: If you're wearing out the toes on your boots a lot, mask off the toe area on your next new pair of boots and give them a couple coats of black automobile rubber undercoating. About 5 bucks in a spray can at the auto parts store.


Does that stuff leave marks on floors?

I dont understand why the high end bootmakers dont offer the option of a plastic toe cap and heel here in NZ and Aussie there is always that option. I just got a pair of these since I sliced the sole of my old boots on some ducting during a demo - http://www.blundstone.com/products/detail?id=17 light weight and very comfterble, feels like I'm wearing tennis shoes.


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

Bootbay.com has a great selection of boots


----------



## Manbearpig (Dec 15, 2011)

I just jumped on the Aussie boot bandwagon myself. Ive always worn american boots, I really like the thouroughgood with the smooth sole, but they are a little heavy. The Aussie REDBACK boots are great so far, about 6 months in. They are expensive but made in australia from hide to hand, so they say. I was told that the other aussie boots like blundstone are now in china like everything else. The redbacks have been sold on the snap on trucks for years and mechanics love them. My local carhartt shop sells them, and told me that all the local firemen and emts come in and buy the redbacks. That sold me.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

chewy said:


> Does that stuff leave marks on floors?
> 
> I dont understand why the high end bootmakers dont offer the option of a plastic toe cap and heel here in NZ and Aussie there is always that option. I just got a pair of these since I sliced the sole of my old boots on some ducting during a demo - http://www.blundstone.com/products/detail?id=17 light weight and very comfterble, feels like I'm wearing tennis shoes.












Had these for 8 months now, and that coating barely has a mark on it.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

You can get the toe caps you guys are talking about from redwing


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been wearing a pair of Timberland workboots that look more like big sneakers since Christmas 2010, they are still in close to new condition. They have steel toes and a high dielectric sole. The tags read mexico and china but they are really good boots. I hoof it on concrete at least 40 hrs a week.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I found some assembled in US Wolverines with Durashock soles that are looking pretty decent right now. I am torn between those and the Ariat Flexpros. Though I do like having a heavier boot for when I have to do heavier work at the hydro plant I work at part time. For that kind of work, I like a boot with a heavy sole, and a stiff upper so my ankles don't twist, but for electrical work I want a boot with a softer sole, so it can hold up to lots of kneeling and the like.

First world problems :laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Carolina boots saved my feet. I was walking 5 miles a day on a concreat floor finishing up a big job and I could barely walk by night fall. I went to a real shoe store and the owner recommended the Carolina oxfords. My feet were saved.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm a Doc Martens lifer. I still wear Docs I've had for 8 years and I love em. My work boots are steel toe, water resistant, EH rated and slip resistant. I think I paid $130... Worth every cent. I even convinced a grumpy old data tech with feet problems to get some. He loves them more than I do.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

KLovelace29 said:


> I'm a Doc Martens lifer. I still wear Docs I've had for 8 years and I love em. My work boots are steel toe, water resistant, EH rated and slip resistant. I think I paid $130... Worth every cent. I even convinced a grumpy old data tech with feet problems to get some. He loves them more than I do.


 

You call that dude grumpy every time you refer to him:laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Isn't Richmond in Local 666? :thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Isn't Richmond in Local 666? :thumbup:


 

yep:thumbup:


----------



## RadioGuy (Jan 28, 2012)

Danner has some USA made boots still, you have to search their site specifically for them. One guy at work wears these, and has for longer than I have known him, which is almost 7 years now.

http://www.danner.com/boots/dannerr-light-iitm-mens-womens-hiking-boots.html



I wear these:

http://www.danner.com/boots/sierratm-mens-womens-200g-hunting-boots.html


200g thinsulate is not really all that hot in the hot summers here (100F days not uncommon) and it is nice in the winter when it gets cold (single digits up to 40's).



When I am up on the steel I wear these:
http://www.hoffmanboots.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=L192 LINEMAN

They are heavy due to the thick leather and dual steel shanks but man are they comfy. I wear them sometimes when doing every day work just for the comfort. Be prepared for a LONG break-in though, unless you order maybe their Powerline series which look like they would break in easier. Hoffman also makes regular work boots (minus the dual shanks), again USA made and ultra high quality. 


Just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Budman121 said:


> Check out the Carolina line of boots, I believe there still made in the great U S of A.


 They do still make SOME boots in the USA, but most of them are made in china now. I went to the boot store about a month ago to order a new pair (the only ones they stock are chinese) the quickest they could get them was March. I gave up and got a pair of the chinese ones. So far they're not bad, they fit like a rag right out of the box. I'll see how long they last.


As for Redwings, I really want to like them but I just cant. Last year we had to get steel toed boots for a certain plant and 4 of us got the same Redwing boot. I thought I was going to die before they finally got broke in and so did everyone else. They were so bad that at the end of the day it was actually hard to walk. I'll never buy another pair.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You call that dude grumpy every time you refer to him:laughing:



It's just the truth.... I'm protecting his identity. I just call him by his superhero name. GRUMPY OLD DATA TECH! (said in loud, booming announcer voice)


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

kevmanTA said:


> This depresses me, I've been a strong follower of Terra boots, they were made in Canada, from Canadian materials, What more could I want?
> 
> Well, my old man goes out for a new pair of workboots today, turns out, Terra is making their boots from China ONLY, no more Canadian, or even North American manufacturers at all!
> 
> ...


Isn't the essence of capitalism finding the cheapest labor, etc. To maximize profits? It's called the free market. If there is enough demand for more expensive options (ie. Organic food), someone will provide it. Most people don't care, so they make it cheaper in China. Sounds like Terra loves capitalism to me.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

I wear steel toe boots, none have been comfortable to work in. I switch to a differant ones sometimes during the night job, I keep a few pairs in the locker for this reason. 

It takes more time to find workboots or anything else "Made in the USA" nowadays. Remember" BUY AMERICAN "? Not so much anymore.


----------



## well_maintained (Sep 9, 2011)

Red wings all the way for me!


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

I generally buy Dakota, simply because they're comfortable and Marks are everywhere.

No idea where they're made and no motivation to find out.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

thorogood workboots. Union made in USA.

I like the 8in wedge sole. My brother is an iron worker who loves them. He got me a pair for christmas. SOLD.

plain leather wedge ~ $130. Comfy as sin and break in real fast.:thumbsup:
waterproof and insulated ~$180 (what I have but need the plain as my feet are sweating now with the warmer weather).


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

modtechindiaa said:


> *Bangalore based Modtech is a leading manufacturer of Cut Sectional Models for Automobile and Mechanical Engineering. Manufactured under strict supervision, the company products are well known for their quality and workmanship. Following its inception in 1989, the company has been actively engaged in this business.*
> 
> *Automobile Training Model Manufacturers*
> *Sectionised Model Manufacturers *
> ...


 
You're ****ing up all theses threads you dumbass. Get lost


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

sayn3ver said:


> thorogood workboots. Union made in USA.
> 
> I like the 8in wedge sole. My brother is an iron worker who loves them. He got me a pair for christmas. SOLD.
> 
> ...


Just purchased that boot about 3 months ago and LOVE them. I can't say for sure but I feel Ike some of my lower back pain has disappeared. First pair of boots I've bought in 6 years that aren't redwings. Cheaper too.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Budman121 said:


> Check out the Carolina line of boots, I believe there still made in the great U S of A.


ive had a pair of carolinas for 7 yrs!!! im wearing the soles off of them!!!!!!


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

denny3992 said:


> ive had a pair of carolinas for 7 yrs!!! im wearing the soles off of them!!!!!!


You don't work hard enough!

:jester:


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

I buy at least two pairs each year.


----------



## wyork (Jun 6, 2012)

I buy a pair of merrel phaser peaks every year, hiking style boots, they are as comfortable as sneakers, good traction with tread that doesn't pick up a lot of mud or tear up roofs. Synthetic toe, waterproof to the ankle and they last a little over a year. No steel toe option for those who need steel toes


----------



## TranquilBeach311 (Feb 21, 2010)

DANNER... Need not say more..:thumbsup:


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

"thorogood workboots. Union made in USA."

+114 on these. i bought these after carolina quit making the 4060? model that i bought for years. they fit my narrow, low volume feet.

i bought these boots at E. Edwards workwear in KC and they gave me some very sound advice regarding boot fitting. i told them that i had been using two insoles to fill volume, and they told me thats not a good idea, bad for the knees. too many sliding surfaces. 
they sold me the proper fitting boots and my knees felt better almost immediately. still going strong after 9 months, but just starting to get holes in the toe tops{too much kneeling}
whatever you do take care of your shoes!


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

anyone know of a decent boot that will breath enough to not make my feet soaking wet with sweat by the end of the day? Its annoying on large commercial jobs that are indoor and don't have a need for a waterproof boot. I just done working 6 10s for 6 months and i thought my feet were going to rot off


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

jimmy21 said:


> anyone know of a decent boot that will breath enough to not make my feet soaking wet with sweat by the end of the day? Its annoying on large commercial jobs that are indoor and don't have a need for a waterproof boot. I just done working 6 10s for 6 months and i thought my feet were going to rot off


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

jimmy21 said:


> anyone know of a decent boot that will breath enough to not make my feet soaking wet with sweat by the end of the day? Its annoying on large commercial jobs that are indoor and don't have a need for a waterproof boot. I just done working 6 10s for 6 months and i thought my feet were going to rot off


Forget about the boot, thats only half the problem. Invest in a pair of thin wool socks then wear a heavier wool sock over them then wear a plain leather boot. Wool will soak up 30% of its weight in moisture before it even feels damp and your feet won't smell like with synthetic socks or cotton socks. Wool and leather, keep it natural.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

erics37 said:


>


I actually feel depressed when I see welfare moms in the supermarket wearing hoodies, pajama bottoms and those boots on dole cheque day.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

chewy said:


> I actually feel depressed when I see welfare moms in the supermarket wearing hoodies, pajama bottoms and those boots on dole cheque day.


I thought NZ was only filled with sheep, hobbits and trolls.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Decided to go back to the classics, laces are overrated, haha.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

chewy said:


> Decided to go back to the classics, laces are overrated, haha.


I tried a pair similar. They call them "engineers boots" in the states. Twisted my ankle wearing them on day 3, and never wore them again. I guess when you get used to the ankle support of laced up boots, it makes certain muscles lazy.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I tried a pair similar. They call them "engineers boots" in the states. Twisted my ankle wearing them on day 3, and never wore them again. I guess when you get used to the ankle support of laced up boots, it makes certain muscles lazy.


Due to zero snakes, no ticks and only 2 species of venomus spiders which are very rare, we generally go barefoot during the summer as children and that has resulted in "New Zealand Feet" for most of us, wide and strong and difficult to find footwear, I cant wear american steel toe boots far too narrow, my hockey skates were torture until my feet went numb, haha. I would say about 80% of tradesman wear boots like that in Aussie and NZ. They make the same style as a dress boot, basically a downunder version of your western style boots.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

chewy said:


> Decided to go back to the classics, laces are overrated, haha.


 I had the Red Wing version. Rubbed a big blister on my heel. The one and only time I wore them.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I had the Red Wing version. Rubbed a big blister on my heel. The one and only time I wore them.


Wear 2 pairs of socks when your breaking a pair of boots in.


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

chewy said:


> Wear 2 pairs of socks when your breaking a pair of boots in.


Unless you get fitted at the redwing shop. I swear they like to sell ya boots 3 sizes smaller than you would normally wear.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Jamuz said:


> Unless you get fitted at the redwing shop. I swear they like to sell ya boots 3 sizes smaller than you would normally wear.


I always wore an 8 &1/2. Last time I stopped in there they resized me. I'm a 9 now. I hadn't been sized in 30 years. 
Must be my brain draining down and making fatter feet. 

I always soak the new boots in oil and every fall also.


----------



## Blay (May 3, 2012)

Chippewa make the best work boots out there, they have a made in USA line. The line goes from super loggers down to flats, brown tan and black. Best boots on the market, spend the extra money on quality boots. We want people To spend the money on quality electricians.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Jamuz said:


> Unless you get fitted at the redwing shop. I swear they like to sell ya boots 3 sizes smaller than you would normally wear.


Maybe its like American clothing, you have an obesity epedimic so they start making "generous size" and "loose fit" so people dont feel bad and can still fit into an XL even though theyre really a 3XL now, haha.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

chewy said:


> Maybe its like American clothing, you have an obesity epedimic so they start making "generous size" and "loose fit" so people dont feel bad and can still fit into an XL even though theyre really a 3XL now, haha.


I have a rather difficult time finding work pants that are sub 34" with a 32 leg.

It's depressing.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

bubb_tubbs said:


> I have a rather difficult time finding work pants that are sub 34" with a 32 leg.
> 
> It's depressing.


Go to www.acetoolonline.com and check out the Blaklader stuff, its Swedish in origin so you may not have that issue, the kneepads are an added bonus but not compulsory, either are the utility pockets out the front.

I ordered some 2XL shirts from America... put them on and I was wearing a Moomoo... Over here the sizes are fitted more towards brick sh!thouses and fridges with heads than jabba the hut.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't wear denim or dungarees, just the plain cotton work pants from D ickies.

They breathe better, don't chafe the **** out of my legs with pouches on and I seldom use pockets to hold tools.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

bubb_tubbs said:


> I don't wear denim or dungarees, just the plain cotton work pants from D ickies.
> 
> They breathe better, don't chafe the **** out of my legs with pouches on and I seldom use pockets to hold tools.


They're not denim or dungarees and won't split in the crotch like ****ies. Infact they even have competitions showing strongman pulling trucks with them, I usually wear a different brand of them but can't get them anymore so ordered the Heavy worker shorts and the brawny trousers. If you like the ****ies pants then check out the bantam trousers without utility pockets.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

chewy said:


> They're not denim or dungarees and won't split in the crotch like ****ies. Infact they even have competitions showing strongman pulling trucks with them, I usually wear a different brand of them but can't get them anymore so ordered the Heavy worker shorts and the brawny trousers. If you like the ****ies pants then check out the bantam trousers without utility pockets.


Sweet. I'll check them out, then.

Thanks!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

http://toolguyd.com/blaklader-workwear-bantam-workpants-review/


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

http://www.toolsnob.com/archives/2011/06/blaklader_bantam_pants_with_ut.php

I believe the bantams are an 8oz cotton while the brawnys are 12oz, I wanted to get the heavy workers but they were out of stock so had to settle for just the shorts and got the trousers in the brawnys.


----------



## ME-ELECTRIC (Jul 10, 2012)

Flectric said:


> REDWING Shoes/Boots they make it all. Pricey but worth it. They make electrical rated boots if you go to that extent.


I wear redwings. Very cofortible but the sols wear out fast!


----------



## wheelman_sparks (Jul 19, 2012)

kevmanTA said:


> This depresses me, I've been a strong follower of Terra boots, they were made in Canada, from Canadian materials, What more could I want?
> 
> Well, my old man goes out for a new pair of workboots today, turns out, Terra is making their boots from China ONLY, no more Canadian, or even North American manufacturers at all!
> 
> ...


Terra boots are made in Canada. They must be alley knockoffs.
http://www.terrafootwear.com/detail.php?id=730&cat=136&type=men

There are plenty of Canadian manufacturers of boots but there still needs to be way more.

That is following capitalism not communism.


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

partyman97_3 said:


> I was working with a traveler a few weeks back and he had a pair of Whites boots. He said he got them when he was working in Montana. Seems like he said he gave about 400 bucks for theses things like 5 years ago and they still looked pretty good. He also told me they were rebuildable. I guess just send them back to the company and for about 200 buck they can rebuild them. According to the web site they are all hand made in Washington state.
> 
> http://www.whitesboots.com/index.php


Red wings do the same, around $80 bucks


----------



## sparkies480 (Jun 13, 2013)

wheelman_sparks said:


> Terra boots are made in Canada. They must be alley knockoffs.
> http://www.terrafootwear.com/detail.php?id=730&cat=136&type=men
> 
> There are plenty of Canadian manufacturers of boots but there still needs to be way more.
> ...


Personally I have always been a fan of the STC brand of workboots, and they are a Canadian Mnaufacturer. The boots are strong, durable, and fit very comfortably. To top it off they are Made In Canada, and it's always better to try and support your own. My last pair has lasted over 3 years and let me tell you I have put them through the ringer! Actually found their website online and it seems you can now order direct, going to check it out and order a new pair.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I just baught a pair of work ones. American / union made. Nice boots. Very happy with them.


----------



## Blaer (Mar 15, 2013)

Personally, I really like my Doc Marten's. When you're tired of the usual:

http://www.onlineshoes.com/womens-dr-martens-1460-rose-8-eye-boot-white-portland-rose-p_id247250


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I love Doc Marteens but those are made for interior work. They have pretty shallow treads and a soft shank and sole...


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

sparkies480 said:


> Personally I have always been a fan of the STC brand of workboots, and they are a Canadian Mnaufacturer. The boots are strong, durable, and fit very comfortably. To top it off they are Made In Canada, and it's always better to try and support your own. My last pair has lasted over 3 years and let me tell you I have put them through the ringer! Actually found their website online and it seems you can now order direct, going to check it out and order a new pair.


Surely not an STC employee.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone here wear safety boots with composite toe caps?

Company I just started with does HV & EHV work and they have a requirement for non-metallic safety boots when working in the 110 & 220KV switchyards. They also come in handy when travelling interstate for work, as we don't have to remove them at the airport when going through the scanners.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Marcus said:


> Anyone here wear safety boots with composite toe caps?
> 
> Company I just started with does HV & EHV work and they have a requirement for non-metallic safety boots when working in the 110 & 220KV switchyards. They also come in handy when travelling interstate for work, as we don't have to remove them at the airport when going through the scanners.


Yep I have a pair of Terras which put my back about $230, made in Canada with composite toe and zip up sides. Didn't specifically need composite toes but I figured why not. My company does do some substation work so that's convenient.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

I love lace-up boots with the zips up the side. I get lazy and wear them all day with the zippers down.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Yep I have a pair of Terras which put my back about $230, made in Canada with composite toe and zip up sides. Didn't specifically need composite toes but I figured why not. My company does do some substation work so that's convenient.


I got my 1st terras about 8 months ago. Composite shank and toe. 
Hands down one of the best pairs of boots I have worn to date.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

composite toe and shank, CSA triangle and white ohm.


----------



## Techne (Feb 9, 2013)

Wpgshocker said:


> I got my 1st terras about 8 months ago. Composite shank and toe.
> Hands down one of the best pairs of boots I have worn to date.


I second Terra boots. Their former Ripcord (now RipCurrent) model is probably the most durable pair of footwear I have owned to date.

After fifteen years of wearing Terra's, I can also say that the fit over time and between models has hardly changed. That, or my dogs have gradually been molded into the Terra last shape.


----------



## copper chopper (Sep 6, 2011)

I recently bought my 2nd pair of RED WINGS and they are well worth it. I went to the nearest store to me and they have 1 of those machines you step on and it tells you what orthotic insoles to get. I went with the fibre toe instead of steel. it still has the same ansi rating. but they are sooooooo comfortable. also they come with a 30 day comfort , 6 month all around, and 1 year parts garuanty. my last pair lasted over 2 years and the soles wore out to the point of no repair. Otherwise they might have been able to put new soles on them.:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Marcus said:


> I love lace-up boots with the zips up the side. I get lazy and wear them all day with the zippers down.


Do you been those steel blue linesman's boots?


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

chewy said:


> Do you been those steel blue linesman's boots?


Last pair of lace ups I had were Blundstone 992:










Best pair I had were Steel Blue 'Tindal'










My new employer supplied me with a pair of Oliver AT's without the zips, but still pretty comfortable.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Marcus said:


> Last pair of lace ups I had were Blundstone 992:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had those blundstones without the zips, didn't last long in the wet and cracked at the toe flex area then the sole wore off quickly. Might try those Steel Blue Tindals, looked at them in the supply house but was put off by the price tag.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah Blundstones quality has gone to the dogs since they moved manufacturing from Tasmania to Asia somewhere.

Steel Blues are good but yeah they are pricey. You can get the regular Tindal and I think the ones pictured are called Tindal EH (Electrical Hazard).


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Marcus said:


> Yeah Blundstones quality has gone to the dogs since they moved manufacturing from Tasmania to Asia somewhere.
> 
> Steel Blues are good but yeah they are pricey. You can get the regular Tindal and I think the ones pictured are called Tindal EH (Electrical Hazard).


Yeah, the lineman wear those over here. I think I'll give these a whirl next, I only get about 6 months out of a pair of boots anyhow. Spent a weeks wages on Haix boots and still lasted only as long.http://www.bata.net.nz/mammoet_horn.htm


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have these now. Not bad. HEAVY. Sole is coming apart from the upper after 10 months. Paid 120-130


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

chewy said:


> Maybe its like American clothing, you have an obesity epedimic so they start making "generous size" and "loose fit" so people dont feel bad and can still fit into an XL even though theyre really a 3XL now, haha.


The loose fit jeans are for our big balls 😉


----------

